# Woodgrained Doors



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Cherry Graining... Doors were Grained to Match surounding frame and panels.... Exotic Dark Door was Grained in one pass to compliment dark floor.... 6 in total. Both were Grained in Oil... Cherry was done also using Powdered Pigments...Gouache ...


Michael Tust


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Lensflare (May 17, 2011)

Excellent work!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

What and how are powdered pigments used?


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> What and how are powdered pigments used?


They can be used to color different mediums. There are several colors availible.I use them for Graining ,Marbling , and Tinting Plaster.When mixed with Water and a sugar for the binder,many interesting effects can be created. Many people use Beer ,and add Powdered Pigment colors to create a Glaze,as the sugar in the Beer is the binder.Really very cool. Vinegar can also be mixed with the Powdered Pigments. This can dry in 10 minuites and an oil Glaze can be put on top,allowing two layers in a day.Sometimes all that is needed to create a Woodgrain.


Michael Tust


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice results, you are amazing at your craft!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

prototype66 said:


> Very nice results, you are amazing at your craft!


Thank You !



Michael Tust


----------



## RDK (Sep 22, 2011)

WOW nice job! :thumbup:


----------

